# Lancero Collection



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Due to ever-dwindling space in my Lancero Squid-A-Dor®, I had to take everything out and re-arrange it. While they were out I decided to take a picture, and here it is. Any other Lancero collections out there?


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice collection you have there Squid :hail:, I have a box of the LFD Lancero Oscuro Naturals and a few of the Casa Torano Lanceros as well........ :thumb:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Stogieman said:


> Nice collection you have there Squid :hail:, I have a box of the LFD Lancero Oscuro Naturals and a few of the Casa Torano Lanceros as well........ :thumb:


My son keeps taking the LFD's and he's put a decent dent in the Edge maduro's also... <G>


----------



## kevind1680 (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice collection!!!!!!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Nice collection there.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

That is beautiful, it brought tears to my eyes. Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

nice collection! 

need anybody else to put a dent in those edge maduros for ya?


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

SixPackSunday said:


> nice collection!
> 
> need anybody else to put a dent in those edge maduros for ya?


I will need to get some more of those. The Edge Corojo lancero's are pretty nice also.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice selection.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Sweet collection, I personally love the Cubao #3, what a great smoke, one of the best of 2008 IMHO


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't smoke a lot of the lancero size cigars, preferring Robusto or Rothschilde as my favourite; but whenever I have one I wonder to myself why I don't do this more often. <G>


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Beautiful--some fine looking smokes you have there.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Let me know if you find a way to keep them from your son. I too have a son whose fingers are appearing in my humidor way too often!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Due to ever-dwindling space in my Lancero Squid-A-Dor®, I had to take everything out and re-arrange it. While they were out I decided to take a picture, and here it is. Any other Lancero collections out there?


How are the Alex Bradley in this size Tim--I enjoy the corona size very much--great cigar!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> How are the Alex Bradley in this size Tim--I enjoy the corona size very much--great cigar!


They don't seem to be as strong as the other sizes of Tempus cigar. A bit smoother taste in my opinion. I've yet to have one that's too tight also, which is sometimes a problem with lancero's.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

doblemaduro said:


> Let me know if you find a way to keep them from your son. I too have a son whose fingers are appearing in my humidor way too often!


I told him I'd start charging him rent! <G>


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

That Serie V Lancero is one of my favorite lanceros. The LFD's and Joya De' Nicaragua Antano Lancero is the other two that I smoke.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

MMMMMMM....... LAnceros. I have smoked a few different lancero cigars and all have been great. I like this size alot


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

I think the only two Lancero's I have are my OpusX Petite Lancero's..


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

same sboy... i have a single opus x petite lancero in my humi...

thankfully i have another size opus x to send you! (should be able to get that out tomorrow, thursday at the latest btw


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice collection of lancero's. thx for the pics


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Lancero lover - YES!

Lancero Collector - no...they don't last long enough.hwell:

Very nice collection/pic. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> Due to ever-dwindling space in my Lancero Squid-A-Dor®, I had to take everything out and re-arrange it. While they were out I decided to take a picture, and here it is. Any other Lancero collections out there?


Those look DAMN tasty!

Nice collection right there!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

squidster you rock!!!
:dribble:


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice looking collection!

So nice, neat and pretty!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

That's one Sweet looking collection!!


----------

